# any good places to go to in long island sound



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

looking for some good anchorages, moorings or ports to go to. prefer cheap with some good nightlife. have been to block island, greenport and mystic, 
any ideas?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Port Jefferson...Northport Harbor


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

How far west are you planning to go? Oyster Bay is nice, some good restaurants (Wild Onion is my favorite, Canterbury Ales Pub is also worth a visit). Plenty of marinas. Don't know about "cheap", though.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Get a copy of the Embassy guide for Long Island Sound. Lots of good info on the endless harbor choices on both sides of the Sound. And don't forget the options of Martha's Vineyard, Nantucket, Buzzards Bay, and Narragansett Bay.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

i am sailing out of the conn river. dont know where oyster bay is . can somone let me know. i have heard about port jefferson. any specific marina thats good or anchorage? As far as the places mentioned in mass i have tried there a few times but i dont have radar yet and every time i try to go there is heavy fog. 
I am also interested in a nice pirvate (or at least as quiet as possibly) anchorage where i could anchor for a day, swim and hang out possibly stay for a night


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jason, why not go online and get a chart of the area ? I think that would be a great place to start. It will show you where port Jefferson and Oyster Bay is among all the others. Doesn't do anyone any good if you get recommendations and don't know where they are. You can download free charts at the NOAA web site.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

i have charts at the boat . just dont know where oyster bay is , i know where the others are. is it long island, mass, on shore on and island. just never heard of it. tell me where on a chart to look


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Oyster bay...northport harbor and port jefferson are all north shore of Long island about 30 miles out from the city to about 60 miles out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out Montauk, I lived in the lighthouse 1971-73...
http://www.montauknyguide.com/Montauk_marinas.cfm


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, montauk, oyster bay and port jefferson are some places i have not been to. Any particular marinas suggested?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I will AGAIN suggest you buy a copy of the Embassy Guide to Long Island Sound. For someone new to cruising LIS, it contains a wealth of information about all the harbors with marinas located (with phone numbers), anchorages, things to do ashore, etc. Best $40 you'll ever spend.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Moorings are available at Seymours in northport and at Sewanka Yact Club in Port Jeff. (With launch service). Ditto on Jim's suggestion.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks jims cal. i already have 2 of those crusing guides but they are very politically correct. they dont say where the good night life is, good bands, extra friendly resturants. Places to go skinny dipping with the girlfriend etc. get it


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

hey jim. i went back and read my message. please dont take it for being aggressive. was not ment that way. i was at work and had to write it fast. just wanted to be clear on what i was looking for and letting you know that i already have those books


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

jasonr575 said:


> looking for some good anchorages, moorings or ports to go to. prefer cheap with some good nightlife. have been to block island, greenport and mystic,
> any ideas?


Hello,

Some suggestions for you include:

Port Jefferson. Danfords Inn has slips (but they are expensive). If you stay there you have use of all the marina facilities. Silver Bay Marine also has slips (not as expensive, but still expensive) and moorings with a launch service. The Town also has some slips. They are cheap but may by hard to get. There is plenty of room to anchor. The great thing about Port Jeff is that the town is right there with bars, restaurants, and things to do. It will be crowded and loud in the summer. Maybe you like that, I don't know.

Northport. Another great town. You can stay at a very nice marina - Brittania Yacht Club. They have a pool, restaurant, and other facilities. The town has a dock, but it is fixed and the tide swing is a lot. Seymours has moorings and a launch. Northport is also a nice town with bars and restaurants, but is a lot quieter than Port Jeff (the town government tries hard to not turn into Port Jeff).

Huntington. Just west of Northport. I don't know what places to stay, there are a few. A town similar to Port Jefferson.

Mattituck. A town on the long island side of the sound, abut 30 miles east of Port Jeff. You can stay at Mat A Mar marina. Note that the harbor is a few miles up a small, narrow, winding creek. There is only about 5' of water at low tide. The town is small and cute with a few bars and restaurants within walking distance. If you like wine, a number of wineries are a short distance away.

Then there is Peconic bay with lots and lots of places to see and things to do.

I have also been to Milford CT, and Bridgeport CT if you want some info on those places.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

As far as those quite and private places to go ... well.... find your own. 
I'm not going to tell you where mine are because then they wouldn't be quite any more.


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Take a mooring in Port Jeff. and Greenport and dink ashore. Enjoyable places to visit.

Also, many years ago I recall anchoring in a very sheltered spot near the Eaton's Neck Coast Guard station. Had to run through a sandy channel to get into the lagoon. Arrived on a Sunday afternoon and the place was full of boats. By sundown all the boats but 4 were gone. Great anchorage. Anyone out there know this spot, or is my memory playing tricks on me?

Montauk was also a great place to visit!


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Alan:

That's Eaton's Neck Cove which leads to the CG Station at the end. The channel is well marked. A little tricky to anchor as there is not much room from the channel to the beach though plenty of water right to shore. The CG will make you move if the wind changes direction and you swing into the channel (even in the middle of the night). Nice protected spot though.

Jim


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Barry,

I would be interested in your opinions on the Conn. side as I am planning for a group of 4 boats from MYC out of the Patapsco River in Baltimore this July with the destination being Mystic.

We pretty much have mapped out the trip to Cape May, Atlantic City, Manesquan, Liberty Marina and the east river, but thats as far as we have gotten. Any suggestions on anchorages or marinas?

Thanks,

Dave

Anchorages


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Dave:

My favorite spots on the Conn. Shore (working east) are:
Greenwich/Calve Island
Norwalk Islands
Thimble Islands
Westbrook/Duck Island
Connecticut River/Essex/Hamburg Cove

If you want to go a bit beyond Mystic, consider Stonington and Watch Hill at the eastern end of Fisher Island Sound.

Enjoy,

Jim


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*CT Marina's*

Hello,

On the Ct. side I have visited Milford and stayed at Milford Landing Marina. This is a town owned marina, located at the end of the river. It is very nice:clean and well run. The location is great if you want to stay for a day or two, less great for just an overnight (because it is at the end of the river there are closer places for just an overnight stop, or you could anchor near Charles Island). Right across the river is a very nice park with tennis courts, ball fields, and some hiking trails. The town is close by and has restaurants, bars, and a local brewery too.

I have also stayed at Captains Cove Marina in Black Rock harbor, Bridgeport. This would be a great place for an over night visit because it is very close to the open sound. It is also great for one day, but not longer because it is not close to anything. There is a good bar / restaurant on the grounds, and lots of small, cute shops to visit.

Hope this helps.

Barry



chef2sail said:


> Barry,
> 
> I would be interested in your opinions on the Conn. side as I am planning for a group of 4 boats from MYC out of the Patapsco River in Baltimore this July with the destination being Mystic.
> 
> ...


----------

